# Cannot get snook to eat my lures!



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

This is what I'd try: downsize my line/leader, throw something smaller, go during lower light hours.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Maybe they see you. 

I dropped from 30lb to 25 lb flouro last year and got a bunch more hook ups for a couple days and lost like half the fish. Went back to 30.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah I'm using 30lb now. And I can usually tell when they see me because they will take off pretty quick....A few saw me but most of them were just going up and down the shoreline like they usually do in the morning (I was beach fishing this morning not on the skiff). Will try my lighter setup next time with a smaller lure and see what happens.

Maybe I should get a fly rod


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They can be ridiculously leader shy, saw it first hand and had to experience it to beiieve it. 20 lb flouro no bite. 15 ate it almost every time.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> I don't know what the issue is, but so far this summer I have seen tons of snook and have not been able to get them to bite any of the typical lures I have caught them on before. I don't know if I'm doing anything wrong but I'm tempted to start using live bait again just to catch some fish this is getting old.
> 
> Paddle tails, flukes, rapala, various fake shrimp.....Nothing. Was just out this morning and saw snook everywhere right on shore, caught some jacks on the paddletail but the snook were not interested at all what gives?


We're getting into their heavy mating cycle. The beach fish in particular only feed once or twice per day. When they go off, they will do so spectacularly for about 30-60 minutes and then turn back off. If you can find them under deep docks or mangroves, they are usually much less shy to eat.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

cut ladyfish.
thank me later...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

anytide said:


> *cut ladyfish.*
> thank me later...


*AKA - Unspecified Cut Bait*


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They can be ridiculously leader shy, saw it first hand and had to experience it to beiieve it. 30 lb flouro no bite. 15 ate it almost every time.


I might just try that, especially on the beach since there’s no structure to worry about. I always defer to 20lb or more because I’m usually fishing around something that can snap light leaders.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Not all 20lb fluorocarbon is the same. I pay more attention to the diameter.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Not all 20lb fluorocarbon is the same. I pay more attention to the diameter.


Hard truth. I wish there was a super like for this.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I've also heard that fluoro is a waste of money, that mono is just as good


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

In addition to the leader _size_, perhaps consider leader _length_. I think that braid main line can vibrate in the water and of course the snook sense that through their lateral line. Maybe use a longer length of leader. Also might want to consider your retrieve and direction--baitfish general do not swim directly at a predator. Instead, they are trying to flee. So, make sure you work your bait with that in mind. I know it's frustrating when they seem to have lock jaw! Good luck!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Leader size and try a little scent..


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've also heard that fluoro is a waste of money, that mono is just as good


Different usages. Fluoro sinks faster. Harder material. I like it more for ripping stuff through the mangroves and such.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Going back out to the same spot tomorrow, Ft.Desoto beach on the north end right at the inlet. Gonna take a light and heavier rod, and use the heavy rod to chuck out some bait cut or live if I catch any on the light rod.

Saw tons of Pompano as well so I'm gonna try a Pompano jig, and I imagine with that I'll get some Ladyfish as well in which case I'll cut it up for some snook or whatever else wants to eat it lol. Also gonna try some smaller lures on the light rod and see how the snook will react to that.


----------



## Beach Snook (Jun 7, 2020)

Live bait during the strongest moving tide cycle has worked well for me. If you can catch the little whiting along the beach that’s what I would use.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beach Snook said:


> Live bait during the strongest moving tide cycle has worked well for me. If you can catch the little whiting along the beach that’s what I would use.


Fool em, don’t feed em!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few thoughts about snook with lockjaw.. The first is simply this... if you've spotted a snook (or any other fish up shallow), you were probably seen a moment or two before you spotted that fish... Some fish don't show how aware they are - you simply won't get them to bite.... Give a thought or two to exactly where you were when you spotted the fish (and how close, how clear the water was, what the wind was doing... etc.). All of that contributes to success or failure. At night for instance fish holding in the shadows up under a bridge are very approachable - as long as you're not right in front of them... Those same fish in a docklight are super aware of their surroundings (and if you're on foot your best bet will be not to set foot on the dock that light is attached to...) -if possible... I tell my anglers at night that only the first two or three casts at docklight fish have a good shot at a bite in my area... After that, you could cast until your arm falls off with nothing much to show for it. Many times we'll move away to some other docklight then return an hour or two later to try our luck (if the fish are still there later on in the tide...).

One other trick that can make a real difference... Any time you find snook or tarpon or other prizes feeding... make a note of the exact time... Then when you can compare when they were biting with exactly what the tide was doing that day (or night)... you just might find a pattern (and if they turn on an hour before high tide today (or tonight), maybe, just maybe they'll be there and biting on another occasion - just before high tide (or maybe two hours into the falling tide - whatever it takes). We fish tarpon in rivers a lot and they seem very predictable - once you have some idea of when they like to feed...


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

So we went to the same spot this morning and....










Was a tad earlier this time (about 7:15 instead of 8) and the current was going good, decent waves, saw him come up through the waves with another one about the same size, and I tossed the paddle tail with some pro cure on it in front of them and he ate it right away, probably 10 feet in front of me.

Once the waves died down about a half hour later there were big Snook everywhere but they just stopped biting. Caught a Ladyfish and cut it up for bait, had no luck with that either. Caught a few Jacks, then switched to the Pompano jig and caught the biggest Whiting I've ever caught, then also caught a nice size Pompano. Unfortunately no cooler with us so I put him back. Then after my brand new jig flew off the reel when the braid snapped (no clue why) we called it a day.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> I don't know what the issue is, but so far this summer I have seen tons of snook and have not been able to get them to bite any of the typical lures I have caught them on before. I don't know if I'm doing anything wrong but I'm tempted to start using live bait again just to catch some fish this is getting old.
> 
> Paddle tails, flukes, rapala, various fake shrimp.....Nothing. Was just out this morning and saw snook everywhere right on shore, caught some jacks on the paddletail but the snook were not interested at all what gives?


I have fished for snook since 1970. Back then snook were unpredictable. Even with live bait. However, true to their nature they prefer ambush points and very low tides. This may be difficult with lures. A fresh blue crab cut in half is irresistible. Just take off some of the pointed parts. Half a blue crab attracts just about any small bait fish which in turn attracts snook who eat both crab and the bait fish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

PS.. for even better action..... be on station on that stretch of beach - before the sun comes up - that first hour of daylight is priceless...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> PS.. for even better action..... be on station on that stretch of beach - before the sun comes up - that first hour of daylight is priceless...


when the sky turns blue.... be there.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> PS.. for even better action..... be on station on that stretch of beach - before the sun comes up - that first hour of daylight is priceless...


Agreed, but unfortunately the park doesn't open until 7am otherwise I'd be there before the sun came up.

I suppose I could do it on a public beach, but this spot is so nice and untouched, it really is a pleasure just to be there with no buildings or anyone else around it's so secluded and that's half the enjoyment of it.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

lemaymiami said:


> PS.. for even better action..... be on station on that stretch of beach - before the sun comes up - that first hour of daylight is priceless...


Captain Bob is correct regarding snook fishing before daylight. Back in the 70s I knew a fisherman who fished a rebel type lure at the same small bridge in Nokomis, Florida. Always on the outgoing tide he fished for an hour or until he caught at least one snook before daybreak.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Like your idea of the fly rod. Snook love flies both mangrove and beach. Heck of a lot more interesting, challenging and full filling. FYI I do throw a spin rod especially for freshwater bass. Nothing wrong with spin. Surfcasting is my favorite type of all fishing. Snook do like flies.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

My son caught this yesterday at the same spot....On a Pompano jig 

Way later in the morning too (around 11am) when snook aren't usually biting, I don't get it lol


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Snook are F-ing crazy that’s why I like em so much. They keep it interesting like tarpon. Some days they are so aggressive. Then you can’t buy a bite. I have hooked ‘em -play ‘em for for a bit -break ‘em off. Watch ‘em go back to the edge of the mangroves. Tie on another lure and catch the same fish again. Like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just curious. Something new? I don’t keep up on fishing attire. What are the footless socks?


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> A few thoughts about snook with lockjaw.. The first is simply this... if you've spotted a snook (or any other fish up shallow), you were probably seen a moment or two before you spotted that fish... Some fish don't show how aware they are - you simply won't get them to bite.... Give a thought or two to exactly where you were when you spotted the fish (and how close, how clear the water was, what the wind was doing... etc.). All of that contributes to success or failure. At night for instance fish holding in the shadows up under a bridge are very approachable - as long as you're not right in front of them... Those same fish in a docklight are super aware of their surroundings (and if you're on foot your best bet will be not to set foot on the dock that light is attached to...) -if possible... I tell my anglers at night that only the first two or three casts at docklight fish have a good shot at a bite in my area... After that, you could cast until your arm falls off with nothing much to show for it. Many times we'll move away to some other docklight then return an hour or two later to try our luck (if the fish are still there later on in the tide...).
> 
> One other trick that can make a real difference... Any time you find snook or tarpon or other prizes feeding... make a note of the exact time... Then when you can compare when they were biting with exactly what the tide was doing that day (or night)... you just might find a pattern (and if they turn on an hour before high tide today (or tonight), maybe, just maybe they'll be there and biting on another occasion - just before high tide (or maybe two hours into the falling tide - whatever it takes). We fish tarpon in rivers a lot and they seem very predictable - once you have some idea of when they like to feed...


One thing to add to Capt. LeMays excellent advice is that “Snook are Lazy” and don’t like to move very far for their food - why they are mostly ambush feeders. They definitely are attracted to current (often disorienting to bait they feed on) and structure - not unlike FW bass, again think ambush.

If throwing lures, always be sure to cast beyond fish and time the position of retrieve so as to intersect their path swimming away for a natural presentation, similar to the break point when shooting sporting clays. Far too many cast or swim a lure right at the fish which doesn’t happen in nature.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Capnredfish said:


> Just curious. Something new? I don’t keep up on fishing attire. What are the footless socks?


Lol they're not socks they are compression sleeves. We do lots of walking up and down the beach and the sleeves help keep my calves from aching. I'm old


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> Lol they're not socks they are compression sleeves. We do lots of walking up and down the beach and the sleeves help keep my calves from aching. I'm old


No kidding. They work? My legs ache while laying down in bed at night.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

They sure do. You can get sleeves that cover your entire leg. I have some arm sleeves too they work great for sore arms and aching elbows.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Kind of a funny story....Spent half a day at Ft. Desoto cruising around all over trying to get on some fish. Saw some reds and snook but they were not biting. We ended up drifting back and forth over a big flat catching a lot of trout mostly, then at the end of the day when we get to the boat ramp and tie off getting ready to load up my son saw some huge snook hanging out under the dock. We each threw in a paddle tail and they went nuts trying to eat them, my son got broken off twice, then I got broken off once then finally got one to shore by really trying hard not to let him under the dock to break me off again. Best fish of the day at the boat ramp 

So to this point after starting the thread, I've been having the best luck with Zman paddle tails, Slam Shady color.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

If ya wanna mess with your fishing partner don’t let him/her see you use this and fish the same lure they are! You’ll get 3-4x’s the strikes and they’ll be like WTH man!🤣 My brother pulled this crap on me one day!🤣🤣🤣



https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjwrYKhnZD7AhUNiIYKHSt_BroYABAIGgJ2dQ&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAESbOD2Qm00jrC9Q2F7nFegNOP8yN3kK8UineOlxil44Kd3ogTdJiVrZR5xVJLGWZ9wv00SN-m6oBFgTi23Hj6IR0BPrDCxmsEtkQzcxXsprnlOI2zQ64JQtmExsOX0AQpz-lEtEFburK1zRqiRvw&sig=AOD64_1pM9_dwg0vaxjGQ5zwiTlCsJE0xw&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwi5mOygnZD7AhVtVzABHW0pBhQQwg8oAHoECAgQCQ&adurl=


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

How do you do that without them noticing tho? No way my son would fall for it he's always watching what I'm doing lol


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> How do you do that without them noticing tho? No way my son would fall for it he's always watching what I'm doing lol


Keep the bottle in your pocket. It’s a gel formula and only takes a drop. And it really sticks on the bait good so you don’t have to reapply every cast.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Funny I was using procure inshore on my baits when I went fishing with my dad recently he got skunked and I caught several snook and a red. He kept blaming it on he doesn’t usually fish with artificials but now that you posted this “secret” it makes me wonder. We were literally casting to the same areas. Hmmmmm😇

edit….was my first time trying procure


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

skinny_fishing said:


> My son caught this yesterday at the same spot....On a Pompano jig
> 
> Way later in the morning too (around 11am) when snook aren't usually biting, I don't get it lol


Just saw this thread, so forgive me. It seems that you are less experienced than some of us old folks, and I don't want to judge or be a buzz kill, so I'll just offer some advice: don't drag the fish up onto the beach if you plan to release it. Same advice I give to my best friends and family, so please don't get upset. Keep them in the water, carefully lift for a quick pic, let 'em swim. Better for everyone. Mark


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> Funny I was using procure inshore on my baits when I went fishing with my dad recently he got skunked and I caught several snook and a red. He kept blaming it on he doesn’t usually fish with artificials but now that you posted this “secret” it makes me wonder. We were literally casting to the same areas. Hmmmmm😇
> 
> edit….was my first time trying procure


Might as well use bait


----------



## Rene L. Vila III (Apr 9, 2019)

My local tackle shop says it’s because you aren’t using NLBN


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

leader size and presentation....fishing snook unless by jetty or huge structure i almost always use 20 flouro or under.... and NLBN paddles or Zooms or DOA shrimp are the ticket for me 90 percent of the time fishing artificial....live bait


----------

